# Pet Urine Problem



## rasorl (Oct 27, 2008)

I need to seal previously painted drywall that has been damaged by dog urine. I have received recommendations for two products from retail stores - Zinsser BIN and Kilz Oil Based Primer. Both products claim to seal pet urine odors. Does anyone on the board have thoughts as to which is better and the pros/cons of each? The BIN is slightly more expensive and I know it is shellac based but other than that, I don't know much about either of them.

Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Use the BIN. Oil will not seal pet odors that well. Shellac is the best thing to use.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I would agree. The rule is when all else fails, break out the BIN. The KilZ "Might" do it, but it is wicked stinky. Both come in spray can versions. get a cheap throw-away brush incase it runs and so you can work the product in real good by brushing it.


----------



## UFoPilot (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd replace the drywall.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

BIN. Don't mess around with that Kilz... BIN is the thermonuclear weapon of odor-sealing primers, and I have no patience with urine smell.

By the way, it is even stinkier than the Kilz. It would not be the world's worst idea to pick up a cartridge respirator if you have to apply it over, say, an entire wall.

SirWired


----------



## rasorl (Oct 27, 2008)

*Thank you to all*

I guess BIN it is. Thank you to all who replied. To the person who said they'd replace the drywall, I agree, that would be the ultimate fix but I'd like to try something a bit less drastic first. :yes:.

Thanks you.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd replace the drywall.

Me too, it has been my experience that even Bin, as good as it is, does not necessarily get rid of urine odor.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Rasonl:

You should be aware that dried urine (I think ALL dry urine, including human and non-mammal, like reptile) will flouresce under UV light.

If you're having problems with urine odors, you need to locate all of the places where someone's pet marked his territory. Professional carpet cleaning contractors use professional quality UV lamps to locate urine stains on carpeting from pets.

http://www.baneclene.com/catalog/ultra_violet_light.html

If sealing or replacing the drywall doesn't eliminate the smell of stale urine, it's likely that you haven't found all the urine stains.


----------



## dorothyolive (Sep 28, 2008)

rasorl said:


> I need to seal previously painted drywall that has been damaged by dog urine. I have received recommendations for two products from retail stores - Zinsser BIN and Kilz Oil Based Primer. Both products claim to seal pet urine odors. Does anyone on the board have thoughts as to which is better and the pros/cons of each? The BIN is slightly more expensive and I know it is shellac based but other than that, I don't know much about either of them.
> 
> Thanks to all in advance.


Hi, If replacing the wall is not in your budget, I'd try dousing the wall with a pet urine odor/stain remover first. When I bought this house I had to treat the thresh hold of my front door. I used Natures Miracle, a liquid I purchased at the pet supply store. I let it dry completely before painting it. I haven't had any trouble with the odor returning.
DorothyOlive


----------

